# NOS Straps Heads Up



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

This may be of mostly of interest to collectors of Russian, vintage or electronic watches, but WestonWatchStraps have acquired a large collection of NOS, Accurist watch straps. I've bought a few (three now) and they are very good quality straps at the bargain price of between £4.95-£6.95, most are in the 18-20mm size range, I have no connection with WWS other than as a very happy customer ( I'd obviously love to be bribed in free watch straps, but it's not going to happen).

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/WestonWatchStraps/_i.html?_nkw=accurist+strap&submit=Search&_sid=690376320

Hope this is helpful to someone.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

strap is very important for the watch,so it must be enough good-qulity


----------

